# Javamail FileDataSource



## krackmoe (8. Nov 2010)

Ich möcht einfach ein .pdf File bei einer Mail die ich mit JavaMail verschicke mit dazu anhängen.
Das mach ich so:


```
FileDataSource fds = new FileDataSource("https://blablabla/network/gutschein.pdf");
DataHandler dh = new DataHandler(fds);
mbp3.setDataHandler(dh);
mbp3.setFileName("gutschein.pdf");
```

Die Url die stimmt...(hab ich hier auf blabla geändert)..
Wenn ich sie über den Browser aufrufe bekomm ich das pdf...

Jedoch wenn ichs mit Javamail probiere bekomme ich nur folgende Fehlermeldung.. woran liegt das bitte?
javax.mail.MessagingException: IOException while sending message;
  nested exception is:
	java.io.FileNotFoundException: https:/blablabla/network/gutschein.pdf (No such file or directory)


----------



## musiKk (8. Nov 2010)

Du hast einen URL angegeben. Ein File muss bei Dir lokal auf der Festplatte liegen.


----------



## krackmoe (8. Nov 2010)

Oh mh...

Mit was kann ich denn das .pdf von einer URL aus abrufen?


----------

